# Stupid



## nealtw (May 18, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKqOeUJJB_8[/ame]


----------



## frodo (May 18, 2017)

they have been doing that since it was built


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2017)

frodo said:


> they have been doing that since it was built



A friend grew up there and sent me that, He said, they never thought of taking a camera when they did it 49 yrs ago.:down:


----------



## frodo (May 18, 2017)

when your young you do stupid snit
I used to dive off this bridge

https://www.screencast.com/t/DKtwTg8cgY


----------



## Sparky617 (May 18, 2017)

The young don't realize that death is real and final.  It takes losing a friend or two for most to wake up.


----------



## bud16415 (May 18, 2017)

nealtw said:


> A friend grew up there and sent me that, He said, they never thought of taking a camera when they did it 49 yrs ago.:down:



If you tried to hire them to paint it, they wouldnt do it. Thats the difference 49 years makes. Your friend did it because he wanted to. Today it is all about the social media show. Now a million people will watch this and 20 more kids will try it to outdo these knuckleheads. Then one will fall off and the parents will take the county to court and get 50 million bucks because it wasnt properly guarded. The county will spend another 50 million making it so no one can get to it. Then we will all be safer.


----------



## havasu (May 18, 2017)

I have a real fear of heights. While watching that video, I had this awful pain in the pit of my stomach. I guess I am weird.


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2017)

havasu said:


> I have a real fear of heights. While watching that video, I had this awful pain in the pit of my stomach. I guess I am weird.



I am not afraid of height but when I walk over to the edge of anything or watch something like that I feel it in the knees.


----------



## bud16415 (May 18, 2017)

I was rooting for gravity.


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> I was rooting for gravity.



And young people get cheaper healthcare.:rofl:


----------



## HandyOne (May 18, 2017)

havasu said:


> I have a real fear of heights. While watching that video, I had this awful pain in the pit of my stomach. I guess I am weird.



I stopped watching it.   I don't like ladders and elevators that much, and that is amazingly stupid.


----------



## bud16415 (May 18, 2017)

nealtw said:


> And young people get cheaper healthcare.:rofl:



As Broderick Crawford used to say on Highway Patrol Send the coroner.


----------



## frodo (May 18, 2017)

,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> As Broderick Crawford used to say on Highway Patrol Send the coroner.



You are old:trophy:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oubZD5UUHaQ[/ame]


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2017)

nealtw said:


> You are old:trophy:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oubZD5UUHaQ



I just watched that entire episode. Is that how things really happened back then?


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2017)

Chris said:


> I just watched that entire episode. Is that how things really happened back then?



I don't know but the cars are still pretty.:trophy:


----------



## bud16415 (May 18, 2017)

Chris said:


> I just watched that entire episode. Is that how things really happened back then?



Yep just like that, life was even in black and white. 

Loved that show as a kid. We would all sit down and tune the TV to channel 12 and watch Highway Patrol.


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Yep just like that, life was even in black and white.
> 
> Loved that show as a kid. We would all sit down and tune the TV to channel 12 and watch Highway Patrol.



We got a TV for Xmas 57 not sure it had a tuner.


----------



## frodo (May 18, 2017)

havasu said:


> I have a real fear of heights. While watching that video, I had this awful pain in the pit of my stomach. I guess I am weird.



look on the top of a crane the next time you are around one
i have climbed up the jib to the top with a cutting torch slung over my shoulder
to fix a fouled line.
cut the line,  re-string the main pulley
with out a safety harness or tie ropes
back in the day, we had no idea what a harness was


----------

